# Gem mining/ rock grubbing?



## Roe

I'm one of those who likes to rock grub or gem mining. Anyone else ?

Favorite places?


----------



## Leni

I've always been intrigued with the idea but never done it.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

if it's not a precious metal I generally consider it leaverite. my wife has done some neat stuff with weathered beach glass found here in Nome. we also have a common occurrence of garnet around here ,I just have no idea what to do with it I have also seen some jade around here but not very often funny we don't have more gem stones around here as the precious metals form in the rocks through thermal vents the same way and we do have a string of hot springs across the Seward peninsula maybe I just don't know what i'm looking for.


----------



## Leni

Garnet is my birthstone.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Leni said:


> Garnet is my birthstone.


 well leave commifornia and move here there is so much around here some of the beach sands are red.


----------



## Leni

Too damn cold up there.  Remember that I'm a beach bunny.


----------



## loboloco

Highlands, NC is a good place for gemstone mining.  Lots of garnet, a ruby or sapphire sometimes.  Other gems too, but I concentrate on the three I mentioned.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I did some gold panning in Scotland.  The only thing I got was cold, wet and nearly froze to death.

I used to go grub around every time I visited my S-I-L in Georgia.  I did some gold panning too.  It's a pleasant way to spend a day when you want to get away from it all for a while.  Never have found anything worth keeping though.  I did find some flakes of gold once but I'm not sure it was worth enough to get a cup of coffee.


----------



## 300 H and H

I deal with rocks in bulk. We pick them up rom the fields and deposite them in disignated piles on several farms. Some times the county will take them for a project and some times private folks come and sort through them and take some for landscaping projects. Mostly they are a pain in the rear. One thing about them is you only have to move them once.....

Ocassionally we find a really big one that requires a back hoe to remove. The biggest are just burried deeper, in a hole dug beside the rock. At this point they are half the size of a pick up truck and larger. Not many of those thankfully!!

The rocks in my part of the world were tansported here via a glacier from the North. Most are worn from the ride. I would love to find any of value, but as of yet not a thing....

Regards, Kirk


----------



## muleman RIP

My whole place up top here is fossil rock. Every time I dig I find some neat ones. Nothing but sea creatures for the most part which is odd considering the elevation. They are on top of a hard layer a few feet down that is about 8-20 inches thick and tough to dig through.


----------



## Loudmouth

I do my gem mining at the local flea market...it's the lazy man's way


----------



## TheRowdyPegasus

I quite enjoy rock hounding myself, but I recently brought home what we like to call "Leverite" Leave her right there.


----------

